# some drawings...



## Mouse (Jul 9, 2009)

k.. just sharing. i don't really draw much (meaning like maybe MAYBE once a year) so I'm kinda found of these cuz they just kinda spilled out of my head one night


----------



## Mouse (Jul 9, 2009)

they didn't show so i shall upload


----------



## bote (Jul 9, 2009)

nice lead


----------



## Mouse (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks  it's ink actually.


----------



## bote (Jul 11, 2009)

oh. still nice!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 11, 2009)

I wish I could get the original links to work because they get shrunk in the uplaoded pics. frostedideals on deviantART has them full size


----------

